# Tapped and Packed Rathbone Place



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Finally a cafe serving brewed coffee! I must admit I'm a bit bored of cafe espressos having had so many lately. I'd rather have a longer drink that you can take with you.

Tapped and Packed on Rathbone had only 1 option for brewed (Has Bean El Sal Finca Glora) in a bulk brewed but they informed me they have more options (including aeropress) later on in the day.

Very very tasty cup of brewed coffee which lasted me well into my lecture. Very nice staff too but didn't have a chance to sample food.

Also got a loyalty card









Prefer this one to the one on Tottenham Court Road (although that one does pour-overs if you have the time). Better shop layout and atmosphere.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Perhaps one for me to try as it's more on my route than the other T&P


----------



## mouli (Jul 7, 2012)

tried their syphon brewed. quite dramatic to watch it being made. really brings out the subtle flavours of a single origin bean.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I go to this cafe every Wednesday for a mid-afternoon caffeine hit and I have to say this is rapidly becoming one of my favourite cafes ever (favourite being Workshop which is the supreme master of all cafes ever).

The layout is much nicer than the one on Tottenham Court Road as they have a long bar with food at once end, brew bar in the middle and Nuovo Simonelli Espresso Machine at the end with cup lids and stirrers. This allows more interaction with serving staff and baristas.

If they aren't busy they are always happy to have a chat. They routinely serve to me excellent espressos and brewed coffees. They roast the beans themselves in Soho and all have been excellent, particularly the Rwandan they currently have on brewed. Red currant heaven!

Gone through 3 of their loyality cards so far and claimed my latest free drink today which they will happily pour into my thermos mug









Much love.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Was searching for another place to try this morning and my mind drew a blank









I'll remember next time.


----------



## hollycoffee (Feb 24, 2013)

I love T&P!

They opened their third branch few months ago on 193 Wardour Street in Soho (very close to Oxford Street). They roast their beans over there and use them at all three branches. No more Has-Bean beans....


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Popped in for a refuel at the Tapped and Packed on Wardour st yesterday. After a few mediocre, and one undrinkable espresso from other reputable sources lately, I'm pleased to say the Kenyan SO espresso I had here was fantastic. Big blackcurrant sweet taste, gloopy mouthfeel - delicious! Could've had another straight away, and I expect it holds up quite well in milk too. Go get a shot!


----------

